# Suche Lösung für "Hostet" Anti-Spam



## Sigix (14. Okt. 2010)

Hallo,

habe eine Frage:

Ich möchte meine ganzen Emails (auch diese meiner Kunden) auf Spam und Viren überprüfen bevor diese auf den Mailserver kommen!

Kurze Darstellung:
Der MX-Record zeigt auf den "Hostet-ANTI-SPAM-Server" dort werden die Emails gefiltert und anschließend sollen die "guten Emails" an den eigentlichen Mailserver weitergeleitet (egal ob der Mailserver im Intranet oder wo anders steht) 

Gibt es dafür eine Lösung?

(OS sollte Debian sein)

Danke.....

mfg Sigi


----------



## Till (14. Okt. 2010)

Das kannst Du z.B. mit ISPConfig 3 machen. ISPConfig 3 enthält mit amavisd, spamassassin und clamav einen guten spam und antivirusfildetr und unterstützt auch den Moduls als vorgeschalteter Spamfilter Server. Ich kenne z.B. einige Kunden die ispconfig for ihrem Exchange Server einsetzen.


----------



## Sigix (15. Okt. 2010)

Hallo Till,

meinst du das Email Routing?

Wenn ja, brauche ich lediglich beim Email Routing die Domain und den SMTP-Zielserver (IP oder Cname) eintragen und sonst nichts oder liege ich da falsch?

Weiters, habe ich im ISPConfig3 -> Spamfilter bei der Richtlinie "Normal" alles auf "No", ist das so korrekt, wenn ich jede Mail auf Spam und Viren überprüfen lassen will???

Danke für deine Antwort!


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Sigix:


> meinst du das Email Routing?


ja.


> Wenn ja, brauche ich lediglich beim Email Routing die Domain und den SMTP-Zielserver (IP oder Cname) eintragen und sonst nichts oder liege ich da falsch?


Ja. Und Du musst noch die Domains oder besser emailadressen die Du routest unter email > relay recipients eintragen. das dient der Vermeidung von backscatter spam Problemen.



> Weiters, habe ich im ISPConfig3 -> Spamfilter bei der Richtlinie "Normal" alles auf "No", ist das so korrekt, wenn ich jede Mail auf Spam und Viren überprüfen lassen will???


Lass es einfach bei den defaults, die sind korrekt. Wenn Du was ändern willst dann solltest Du höchstens den spam tag 2 level anpassen, falls noch zu viel spam durchkommt.


----------



## Sigix (15. Okt. 2010)

Alles klar, danke!

Eines noch:
habe hier ein kleines HowTo gefunden bezgl SPAM lernen am Server


script:
/usr/bin/sa-learn --spam /var/vmail/*/*/.Junk/*
/usr/bin/sa-learn --ham /var/vmail/*/*/cur/*

---------
hilft dieses Script wenn ich es alle 3 Stunden am Server ausführen lasse?


----------



## Till (15. Okt. 2010)

Generell lernt amavisd das auch schon automatisch. Du kannst es aber sicherlich auch zusätzlich nochmal so aufrufen.


----------



## Sigix (15. Okt. 2010)

Zitat von Till:


> Generell lernt amavisd das auch schon automatisch. Du kannst es aber sicherlich auch zusätzlich nochmal so aufrufen.


 Okay werde ich machen! ;-)

danke für deine Hilfe!


----------

